# Did anyone work with Karl Flodman in Grimsby?



## dandelion (Sep 6, 2008)

Karl (or Carl) Flodman was my Great Great Grandfather and I am very keen to find out more about him. I belive he worked for consolidated fisheries and various others up til the 1950's. He was a 2nd engineer I belive (at least he was in 1912) He came to the UK in 1901, possibly from Finland or Russia. (My Grandfather isn't sure)

By all accounts he was a formidable character. Had a huge moustache and got food caught in it! My Grandfather recalls that his English was poor (although I think he means that his English was littered with expletives!) and was a strange character who seemed to disappear in the 1930's - 40's and then returned suddenyl with no explanation as to where he'd been. (Maybe my Grandad was just too young at the time to be told) He married a Danish lady in Grimsby in 1912 and had 4 children.

Does this ring any bells to anyone??

I looked in the archives and found a J Flodman on the Earl Hereford. Could be him.

I'd be hugely grateful for any help


----------

